# Irish Craic Classic 2012 Ballyliffin 26th & 27th May



## brendy (Nov 22, 2011)

After looking round and spending a fair amount of time, Ballyliffin it is.
Availability, price, course quality and overall experience of last years event means this year should be no different.
The exact same deal applies as last year price wise. 79 euro for 2 nights B&B and 100 euro for two rounds, one on the Glashedy and one on the Old Links. â‚¬179-00 per person sharing equates to Â£155 give or take a few pennies on the exchange.
We are looking at the last weekend in May staying in the Ballyliffin Hotel on the Friday and Saturday nights. I can request pricing for individual nights also.

So, who is with me for a bit of...









Some of this...


----------



## brendy (Nov 22, 2011)

more of this...







or perhaps even a bit of this.....

[video=youtube;7IkG6QCY9AQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IkG6QCY9AQ[/video]


----------



## brendy (Nov 23, 2011)

Righty ho, got confirmation today that we can have use of the Glashedy on the Saturday and Old Links on the Sunday (Same as last time).
Get your names down if you fancy it and we'll start deposits after Christmas.


----------



## smange (Nov 23, 2011)

Count me in for 2 rounds of golf at least and maybe 1 nights B&B. If you get a price for 1 night let me know.

May is gonna be one hell of a month what with Florida and now this. Cant wait




edit: {fixed my maths!} Brendy.


----------



## brendy (Nov 23, 2011)

Fixed, apologies, was 79 euros for B&B 2nts.

1. Brendy
2. Smange (poss 1nt B&B)
3. chris661
4. Mark Sterritt
5. Bayjohn +1
6. Doc
7. Naybrains?
8. IainLeeds


----------



## chris661 (Nov 23, 2011)

Saved you the bother of updating Brendy


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not going to make it this year lads ,we're over the following weekend for the week,


----------



## brendy (Nov 23, 2011)

Not to worry Steve, you'll have a cracking week regardless. Wish I could get a whole week up on the coast  .


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers Brendy we always do,just tell the wife your going for a week not a weekend,haha


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 23, 2011)

wrong weekend for me. supposed to be going to Tunisia but if Thomas Cook go down the swanney . . .


----------



## Dodger (Nov 23, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........will get back to you.


----------



## bayjon14 (Nov 23, 2011)

Brendy
add me my friend, round up your good brother and his buddie as well. cant for the life of me remember 4 putts name.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 23, 2011)

bayjon14 said:



			Brendy
add me my friend, round up your good brother and his buddie as well. cant for the life of me remember 4 putts name.
		
Click to expand...

 Who ? 007 ?:lol:  .  the min i know the story on the holidays il let you know mate ,


----------



## brendy (Nov 23, 2011)

Added John cheers. Allan, you know it makes sense...
Bill, you have to come otherwise you aren't defending your crown very well!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 24, 2011)

May is bad, 26 & 27th is worse. I'd need to take 3 days off work, petentially four. Sadly wont be able to attend the Irish Craic Classic 2012. 

Get 2013 dates sorted and I'll see! I'd love to come back across to the Emerald Isle for some golf.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 24, 2011)

brendy said:



			Added John cheers. Allan, you know it makes sense...
Bill, you have to come otherwise you aren't defending your crown very well!
		
Click to expand...

Probably defend it better by not going mate ha ha , hopefuly mate,  hopefuly ,


----------



## smange (Nov 24, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Probably defend it better by not going mate ha ha , hopefuly mate, hopefuly ,
		
Click to expand...

You have to get up to defend your title mate and as the self appointed Irish Craic Handicap Secretary your cut 3 shots for your double winning performances this year so your off 6


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 24, 2011)

smange said:



			You have to get up to defend your title mate and as the self appointed Irish Craic Handicap Secretary your cut 3 shots for your double winning performances this year so your off 6 

Click to expand...

 oooh there are titles going with it now ha should be the appointed ball finder ha , i was expecting shots back as a parklander


----------



## chris661 (Nov 24, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			oooh there are titles going with it now ha should be the appointed ball finder ha , i was expecting shots back as a parklander 

Click to expand...

If Dodger turns up I want extra shots


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 24, 2011)

chris661 said:



			If Dodger turns up I want extra shots   

Click to expand...

 mickey finns or baby guinness ?


----------



## chris661 (Nov 24, 2011)

chris661 said:



			If Dodger turns up I want extra shots   

Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



			mickey finns or baby guinness ?

Click to expand...

 kola kubes :lol:


----------



## smange (Nov 24, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			oooh there are titles going with it now ha should be the appointed ball finder ha , i was expecting shots back as a parklander 

Click to expand...

Was a temporary position mate that I held long enough to make the decision that you should be cut, ive now resigned my position

Fingers crossed you can get up again to defend your title and of course get a night in the Rusty Nail


----------



## chris661 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyway if you turn up you could play one of the best par three's 

[video=youtube;x7f4P_PGl6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7f4P_PGl6M[/video]


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 24, 2011)

and my ball will again end up to the right of the arrow in the centre of the screen .. bit better than the par 3 i sh****d it on tho


----------



## chris661 (Nov 24, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			and my ball will again end up to the right of the arrow in the centre of the screen .. bit better than the par 3 i sh****d it on tho 

Click to expand...

Twice


----------



## Doc (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in thanks.

Two nights b&b please.

May want to stay an extra night either side, will know nearer time.

Cheers

Steve...


----------



## chris661 (Nov 24, 2011)

Doc said:



			I'm in thanks.

Two nights b&b please.

May want to stay an extra night either side, will know nearer time.

Cheers

Steve...
		
Click to expand...

Good man if you come over on the friday and fancy a game give us a shout and we can organise something


----------



## brendy (Nov 24, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Good man if you come over on the friday and fancy a game give us a shout and we can organise something
		
Click to expand...

Probably doing Castlerock on the friday again


----------



## chris661 (Nov 24, 2011)

brendy said:



			Probably doing Castlerock on the friday again 

Click to expand...

All that shanking worked in your favour :lol: might join you but it is a trek for me


----------



## brendy (Nov 24, 2011)

Yea itd be a bit longer for you though I have to come past it anyway and an agreement with our club means we I get to play it for 15 quid or so. Played it twice now, the first time we got 9 holes and I hated every minute of it, second time I enjoyed it as we werent stuck behind yanks and the weather was windy but no rain.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 25, 2011)

After discussion it seems that we may have a hefty party invading your shores (and no,I am not referring to weight wise before anyone pipes up!):lol:

A meeting tomorrow between 'Yourlot' will decide what is happening and I will be back in touch.

Rude not to when flights are available for Â£75 including clubs and all in for 2 nights and 3 rounds you are probably only looking at Â£350.


----------



## brendy (Nov 25, 2011)

Dodger said:



			After discussion it seems that we may have a hefty party invading your shores (and no,I am not referring to weight wise before anyone pipes up!):lol:

A meeting tomorrow between 'Yourlot' will decide what is happening and I will be back in touch.

Rude not to when flights are available for Â£75 including clubs and all in for 2 nights and 3 rounds you are probably only looking at Â£350.
		
Click to expand...

More like it Dodger .


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 25, 2011)

Just checked the dates out, looking good for Naybrains to try some of this ...


----------



## chris661 (Nov 25, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Just checked the dates out, looking good for Naybrains to try some of this ...






Click to expand...

Good man!


----------



## Dodger (Nov 26, 2011)

Numbers at the moment looking like circa 6 or 7 including Bear again.

I will confirm when I get replies to my email I am circulating among the boys over the next few days.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 26, 2011)

Dodger said:



			Numbers at the moment looking like circa 6 or 7 including Bear again.

I will confirm when I get replies to my email I am circulating among the boys over the next few days.
		
Click to expand...

 Be good to catch up with the bear again , one sound man , had the pleasure of golfing & drinking with him , oh & he got me food , cant be bad ha . is screwback coming over , havent heard him on here in a bit hows he doing ?


----------



## brendy (Nov 26, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Be good to catch up with the bear again , one sound man , had the pleasure of golfing & drinking with him , oh & he got me food , cant be bad ha . is screwback coming over , havent heard him on here in a bit hows he doing ?
		
Click to expand...

Practicing I heard, practicing a lot !


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 26, 2011)

brendy said:



			Practicing I heard, practicing a lot ! 

Click to expand...

He was practising hard with Dodger at the bar watching the footie today.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 26, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			He was practising hard with Dodger at the bar watching the footie today.
		
Click to expand...

 he doesnt need much practice for that ha


----------



## brendy (Nov 26, 2011)

From what I saw of the cards at ballyliffin a good few of us definitely need to get a lot more practice to do ourselves justice this time round.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 26, 2011)

brendy said:



			From what I saw of the cards at ballyliffin a good few of us definitely need to get a lot more practice to do ourselves justice this time round.
		
Click to expand...

mayb go to bed earlier might help ?  just an idea ha


----------



## Dodger (Nov 27, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Be good to catch up with the bear again , one sound man , had the pleasure of golfing & drinking with him , oh & he got me food , cant be bad ha . is screwback coming over , havent heard him on here in a bit hows he doing ?
		
Click to expand...

He is doing fine Bill....shifted house so tinternet has been down I think but he is still playing and his short game is still horrific.

Naybrains,where did you disappear to today?I was stood with the Printer and Screwback and we were looking for you!?


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 27, 2011)

Dodger said:



			Naybrains,where did you disappear to today?I was stood with the Printer and Screwback and we were looking for you!?
		
Click to expand...

Was on a promise with the wife slipped out the side door- Indian takeaway & a few Cobra's.  Gid seeing fergie's dial after the game...boiling!!  Lol

Might see if wood fancys the trip next year?  Although now he's madly in love, he may struggle.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 27, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Was on a promise with the wife slipped out the side door- Indian takeaway & a few Cobra's.  Gid seeing fergie's dial after the game...boiling!!  Lol

Might see if wood fancys the trip next year?  Although now he's madly in love, he may struggle.
		
Click to expand...

No wonder that was never a penalty!


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,
When will you need to get the final numbers? i'd like to play but away in Aus for 3 weeks after xmas so will have to wait until after then to see what the finances are like. I'd drive up from Dublin on the Saturday providing the tee time is not too early.
Mike


----------



## brendy (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Mike Deposits are going to be collected after Christmas, failing that you could deal with the hotel and golf club yourself and say you are part of our group (shouldnt be any problems that way at all). Tee times are 12pm each day.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Mike_j_golf said:



			Hi,
When will you need to get the final numbers? i'd like to play but away in Aus for 3 weeks after xmas so will have to wait until after then to see what the finances are like. I'd drive up from Dublin on the Saturday providing the tee time is not too early.
Mike
		
Click to expand...

Bout 4 hours from Dub to ballyliffin mate , well worth it tho,


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Nov 28, 2011)

brendy said:



			Hi Mike Deposits are going to be collected after Christmas, failing that you could deal with the hotel and golf club yourself and say you are part of our group (shouldnt be any problems that way at all). Tee times are 12pm each day.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, will see in Jan how number/tee time are going.
Mike


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2011)

brendy said:



			Hi Mike Deposits are going to be collected after Christmas, failing that you could deal with the hotel and golf club yourself and say you are part of our group (shouldnt be any problems that way at all). Tee times are 12pm each day.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a price for the 1 night B&B and the golf yet Brendy?


----------



## brendy (Nov 29, 2011)

Whoops no, Ill ask in the morning. Forgot totally, on the plus side though I have invited Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 29, 2011)

brendy said:



			Whoops no, Ill ask in the morning. Forgot totally, on the plus side though I have invited Samuel L Jackson.
		
Click to expand...

What, will he be paying  Just start sending random tweets out Brendy somebody might bite!


----------



## brendy (Nov 29, 2011)

chris661 said:



			What, will he be paying  Just start sending random tweets out Brendy somebody might bite!
		
Click to expand...

Alice cooper is next


----------



## Doc (Nov 29, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Good man if you come over on the friday and fancy a game give us a shout and we can organise something
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris, it's my birthday that week so may go mad and make a week or so of it, never been to Ireland.

Steve.


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2011)

brendy said:



			Whoops no, Ill ask in the morning. Forgot totally, on the plus side though I have invited Samuel L Jackson.
		
Click to expand...

That would be extremely cool

Come on Samuel L you know you want to!!


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2011)

Doc said:



			Cheers Chris, it's my birthday that week so may go mad and make a week or so of it, never been to Ireland.

Steve.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome at my place as well mate if you fancy.


----------



## Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Stephen,

Getting rather excited about the trip now.

Soon be deposit time 

Cheers

Steve...


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2011)

Doc said:



			Thanks Stephen,

Getting rather excited about the trip now.

Soon be deposit time 

Cheers

Steve...
		
Click to expand...

Cant wait for May to come round either

Off to Florida on the 6th, back on the 20th then have Ballyliffin the following weekend:thup:

What a great month it promises to be


----------



## Toad (Dec 29, 2011)

Brendy,

Myself and Mike might be up for this if there are still some places available

John


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

Toad said:



			Brendy,

Myself and Mike might be up for this if there are still some places available

John
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine there will be spaces. Ballyliffin are very good at giving out tee times.


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2011)

Shouldnt be a problem matey, Will be getting a list together soon when I start asking for deposits.


----------



## IanLeeds (Dec 29, 2011)

If I didn't play off 28 I would come.. Links golf kinda scares me lol


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			If I didn't play off 28 I would come.. Links golf kinda scares me lol
		
Click to expand...

You have absolutely nothing to worry about fella, get yer backside across. There are plenty of folk who will help you round and I won't mind playing with you and neither will anyone else.


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			If I didn't play off 28 I would come.. Links golf kinda scares me lol
		
Click to expand...

Ian I really wouldn't worry about it, the comps we ran were stableford points and we had some very good golfers coming in with very low points 18+ for 18 holes (noone broke handicap) so I really wouldn't let that put you off the experience that Guinness and top links golf gives you, especially when you get a par or strike a cracking shot into the wind etc. plus you will get to meet a few of us.... But don't let that last bit put you off!
The views alone are worth the money alone, especially from the 7th tee box in the glashedy.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great minds Brendy!


----------



## IanLeeds (Dec 29, 2011)

hehe, cheers guys.. Sounds like a plan... any idea how much the deposit is going to be? and whats the nearest airport? Londonderry?


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			hehe, cheers guys.. Sounds like a plan... any idea how much the deposit is going to be? and whats the nearest airport? Londonderry?
		
Click to expand...

Deposit was Â£35 I think last year. Regarding airports Derry would be closest and I can pick you up there (I kinda pass the airport from where I am) or I am sure someone else will be coming past Belfast as well.


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			hehe, cheers guys.. Sounds like a plan... any idea how much the deposit is going to be? and whats the nearest airport? Londonderry?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Derry is nearest airport.

Get yourself over mate, its a great weekend and two superb golf courses


----------



## IanLeeds (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, Stick my name down  Flights ain't too bad... Hopefully ill lose a few shots between April - May


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			Ok, Stick my name down  Flights ain't too bad... Hopefully ill lose a few shots between April - May 

Click to expand...

Good man, let us know nearer the time and I/we can arrange a lift for you, plenty of choices!


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2011)

Deposit will be Â£35 again this year as I got the same rates as last year (I had to beg a little as the rounds had gone up 10 euros each) A few of us will more than likely be playing Castlerock again this year on the way up, great warm up for the weekend to come. you will be more than welcome there too.


----------



## IanLeeds (Dec 29, 2011)

Bloodyhell, Ryanair want Â£80 just to take my clubs!!  Â£177 for flights lmao!! will have to do some digging who flys into derry for cheap


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			Ok, Stick my name down  Flights ain't too bad... Hopefully ill lose a few shots between April - May 

Click to expand...

Good man Ian:thup:

You wont regret it

Im nearest and probably best placed to pick you/anyone else needing a lift from Derry airport, just let us know when and I or smeone else if needed will get you.


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			Bloodyhell, Ryanair want Â£80 just to take my clubs!! Â£177 for flights lmao!! will have to do some digging who flys into derry for cheap 

Click to expand...

Pretty sure its only that shower of robbing hoors that fly into Derry:angry:

Belfast International is the next best option. If none of the guys coming from that direction can lift you there is a bus called the Airporter, which picks you up right outside airport and brings you straight to Derry, where I can get you. Think its around Â£25 return


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			Bloodyhell, Ryanair want Â£80 just to take my clubs!!  Â£177 for flights lmao!! will have to do some digging who flys into derry for cheap 

Click to expand...

I went with sleazyjet when I went over to Goswick in October, it was Â£50 for the clubs, return.


----------



## IanLeeds (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryanair is Â£40 each way ... Â£147 is cheapest I found and thats with only hand luggage and my clubs (Can't play much golf without em) lol

edit : just a thought I could drive for cheaper!! lol


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			Ryanair is Â£40 each way ... Â£147 is cheapest I found and thats with only hand luggage and my clubs (Can't play much golf without em) lol
		
Click to expand...

I was (I think) Â£139 with easyjet from Belfast, sure you can pack a whole load of stuff in a club carrier


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			Ryanair is Â£40 each way ... Â£147 is cheapest I found and thats with only hand luggage and my clubs (Can't play much golf without em) lol

edit : just a thought I could drive for cheaper!! lol
		
Click to expand...

Is that from Leeds/Bradford to Derry?

If so thats not bad and no you cant drive for cheaper unless you got a carfull and sharing the costs, even the ferries are a rip off these days to take a car over


----------



## IanLeeds (Dec 29, 2011)

Easyjet is Â£95 which I can cope with  Anyway.. plenty of time to go yet ill stop looking will book flights end of jan maybe end of feb then they are done


----------



## IanLeeds (Dec 29, 2011)

smange said:



			Is that from Leeds/Bradford to Derry?

If so thats not bad and no you cant drive for cheaper unless you got a carfull and sharing the costs, even the ferries are a rip off these days to take a car over
		
Click to expand...

Very true lol.. no it's from Birmingham to Derry


----------



## Philm (Dec 29, 2011)

hopefully be in for this! bar the sunday.

not sure how that will work out.?? but should be up for castlerock on fri and the round on sat 

is this a package setup? will it not work to just play the fri and sat? 

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2011)

It is a package phil, you could stay the thursday and friday night if it suited you better I guess, could ask for you? otherwise a one nighter might work for you.


----------



## Philm (Dec 29, 2011)

i could meet you guys at castlerock on the friday. (obviously just pay the green fees)

and then meets yous at ballyliffin on the saturday?  (would i get the same green fee offer as you guys on the sat morn without playing the sunday aswell)

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea should hold that price ok.


----------



## Philm (Dec 29, 2011)

is there a list  for numbers somewhere yet? was going to say to gareth if thats ok, ill check with him tomoro and see what he says.

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea crack on. Ran a poll last month, will  put up a deposit list in jan once I start collecting deposits.


----------



## fore-right! (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm interested in playing also.
Is there a price for the golf with just one nights b&b?

Cheers


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 3, 2012)

Brendy, Any idea when deposits will be collected?


----------



## smange (Jan 3, 2012)

fore-right! said:



			I'm interested in playing also.
Is there a price for the golf with just one nights b&b?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thats two of us looking for a price on that Brendy

Any idea yet?


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

Should have word back today gents.
I am starting to collect deposits now of Â£35 (â‚¬42), this will leave a balance of Â£115 (â‚¬138) payable to the hotel upon signing in on the day.
On each day there will be a sweep and on Sunday, a small trophy as per last year, hopefully sort a small goodie bag too with a bit of begging. 

Pm me for my address and I will put a list up upon receipt of deposits.


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2012)

brendy said:



			Should have word back today gents.
I am starting to collect deposits now of Â£35 (â‚¬42), this will leave a balance of Â£115 (â‚¬138) payable to the hotel upon signing in on the day.
On each day there will be a sweep and on Sunday, a small trophy as per last year, hopefully sort a small goodie bag too with a bit of begging. 

Pm me for my address and I will put a list up upon receipt of deposits.
		
Click to expand...

Was beginning to think you had fell off the earth:mmm:

Are you looking for same deposit for the guys only doing one nights accom?


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 4, 2012)

smange said:



			Was beginning to think you had fell off the earth:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He's been busy dealing with his new found fame since RocketBawz, talk of his own youtube channel being launched too.  (bit of modelling maybe)


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			He's been busy dealing with his new found fame since RocketBawz, talk of his own youtube channel being launched too. (bit of modelling maybe) 

Click to expand...

Thought he was a bit over comfortable in front of the camera

Reminded me of a young Mel Gibson


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry did I say Mel Gibson??

Meant to say "a male gibbon"


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

smange said:



			Thought he was a bit over comfortable in front of the camera

Reminded me of a young Mel Gibson

Click to expand...

Twice the man Mel Gibson ever was....literally!  You will see a different man come Ballyliffin Stephen, I'll be back down to my fighting weight shortly if my first load of days is anything to go by. 


BTW comfortable? I kept wanting to sit up straight and look at the camera, Paul said to relax and look at him while talking.:blah:


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

smange said:



			Sorry did I say Mel Gibson??

Meant to say "a male gibbon"

Click to expand...

Thats it, you are Stevie from now on. OK Stevie? 

Same deposit for the 1 nighters, leaves very little to pay on the day.


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2012)

brendy said:



			BTW comfortable? I kept wanting to sit up straight and look at the camera, Paul said to relax and look at him while talking.:blah:
		
Click to expand...

You certainly looked like a man who has done it before, must have been the confidence gained from all those winners speeches at Bangor you must have made over the years:thup:


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

Brendy do you do PayPal you know the hassle we had last year


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Brendy do you do PayPal you know the hassle we had last year 

Click to expand...

Yes I do, are you able to send as a gift so paypal gets no fees? pm on its way.


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

OK thread now closed as there is a deposits thread on the go now 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...sits-being-taken-for-Irish-Craic-Classic-2012


----------

